# PS3 Blue Ray movie lag



## Guest

Hey guys I'm new to the forums but I would kindly appreciate some help with your expertise. 

I just got a PS3 and updated it to version 2.0. I have a Samsung LCD HDTV (52" 1080p), it's 100Hz. They are both connected using a HDMI cable.

The problem is, when I play a blue ray movie like Spiderman 3 which supports Full HD 1080p, the movie has occasional lag or jerkiness. It plays extremely smooth for a minute or so but then begins to jerk for a couple of seconds whenever the camera pans or when there's a lot of action on the screen. I scanned through the settings but I can only find that it plays 1080p at 24Hz, I'm not entirely sure if that's the max or whether it has any direct effect on the playback of the movie. 

I'm still currently not sure if this is the TV's problem or the PS3's problem, however I'm pretty sure it has to do something with the PS3. Can someone help me please?


----------



## wbassett

Which version of the PS3 do you have? The 80GB or 40GB? 

Also is it just the Bluray disc that does this?


----------



## Guest

wbassett said:


> Which version of the PS3 do you have? The 80GB or 40GB?
> 
> Also is it just the Bluray disc that does this?


Hi, it's the 40GB version. Also I'm not entirely sure yet, but so far all the Blue Ray movies I've tried Underworld(not 1080p supported), Casino Royal and Spiderman 3 have had a little bit of lag. I've also been playing Assassin's Creed and it runs smoothly, just the blue ray movies that seem a bit choppy. 

By the way, is anyone else experiencing this problem? (noticeable lag while playing blue ray movies)


----------



## wbassett

FrozenFlare said:


> Hi, it's the 40GB version. Also I'm not entirely sure yet, but so far all the Blue Ray movies I've tried Underworld(not 1080p supported), Casino Royal and Spiderman 3 have had a little bit of lag. I've also been playing Assassin's Creed and it runs smoothly, just the blue ray movies that seem a bit choppy.
> 
> By the way, is anyone else experiencing this problem? (noticeable lag while playing blue ray movies)


I have never had a problem with any of my BD discs and I have 10-12 titles right now. 

One thing I can say is the 40GB version is a bit of a different animal than the PS3 I have. It has a totally different chipset and design. The biggest is the removal of PS2 support, maybe there are some other changes as well. 

The PS3 has gotten many rave reviews as a BD player, even being rank up with Pioneer's high end player as far as performance. Do you have an extended warranty? If you just got the PS3, you might want to exchange it for another unit. I would have suggested doing the latest firmware update but you already said that was done. But to answer your question, no it shouldn't be doing what you are experiencing.


----------



## Guest

wbassett said:


> I have never had a problem with any of my BD discs and I have 10-12 titles right now.
> 
> One thing I can say is the 40GB version is a bit of a different animal than the PS3 I have. It has a totally different chipset and design. The biggest is the removal of PS2 support, maybe there are some other changes as well.
> 
> The PS3 has gotten many rave reviews as a BD player, even being rank up with Pioneer's high end player as far as performance. Do you have an extended warranty? If you just got the PS3, you might want to exchange it for another unit. I would have suggested doing the latest firmware update but you already said that was done. But to answer your question, no it shouldn't be doing what you are experiencing.


Yes I also thought it was strange that I was experiencing some lag issues, I've googled the problem up many times but have found little to no results of similar problems with lag. This unit is only 2 days old now, I guess I should exchange it for another unit. 

Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated 

If anyone else knows anything about this please do reply, it's very helpful. 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Ok, I plugged my PS3 into a 26" HDTV LCD monitor 

(http://www.samsung.com/au/products/tv/lcdtv/la26r71bd.asp)

And it worked completely fine, absolutely no lag at all. But as soon as I connect to the 52" Monitor

(http://www.samsung.com/au/products/tv/lcdtv/la52f81bd.asp)

The lag is still there, this is with the PS3's settings remaining the same on both monitors. 

Could it be possible that the PS3 isn't keeping up with the 52" monitor? lol


----------



## bobgpsr

As an experiment can you set the PS3 to output 1080i? The reason is that 52" TV is a 50 Hz PAL type and may not like 60 Hz (1080p60) or 23.976 Hz (1080p24). Just a guess.


----------



## wbassett

I assume you're connecting to both HDTVs with HDMI correct?

That does change things some and is odd. I know someone that had a Samsung HDTV and ended up returning it, but not for this problem. He said the image quality was the sharpest and best he's ever seen but it had a slight curve to it. He had a tech come out and they couldn't get it fixed so he returned the set after finding out it is a common problem. He never mentioned this problem though.

Where did you get the PS3 from? Do they have any HDTVs in their store? Maybe you can take it in and if they have the same Samsung model you can hook it up and see if it does the same there. If it does, have then try a different brand. If it doesn't, there's something up with your Samsung.


----------



## Guest

bobgpsr said:


> As an experiment can you set the PS3 to output 1080i? The reason is that 52" TV is a 50 Hz PAL type and may not like 60 Hz (1080p60) or 23.976 Hz (1080p24). Just a guess.


The 52" is a 100 Hz PAL, could this be a problem??



wbassett said:


> I assume you're connecting to both HDTVs with HDMI correct?
> 
> That does change things some and is odd. I know someone that had a Samsung HDTV and ended up returning it, but not for this problem. He said the image quality was the sharpest and best he's ever seen but it had a slight curve to it. He had a tech come out and they couldn't get it fixed so he returned the set after finding out it is a common problem. He never mentioned this problem though.
> 
> Where did you get the PS3 from? Do they have any HDTVs in their store? Maybe you can take it in and if they have the same Samsung model you can hook it up and see if it does the same there. If it does, have then try a different brand. If it doesn't, there's something up with your Samsung.


Yes both HDTVs were connected using HDMI. 

Unfortunately the PS3 was bought from a game store and they don't have any HDTVs there. Though that's a very good idea, I'll see if I can find a store which has the same model of TV and will let me run some tests. 

Also on a side note, just to be sure I connected the PS3 to the 52" once using analog, the quality was definitely worse but no lag. So I guess the problem is definitely the HD.


----------



## bobgpsr

So, once again, does the PS3 have a capability to be set to 1080i on its HDMI output? If you could do that your TV might do better since 1080i is a very common and older mode. That is, perhaps the TV could handle the 60 Hz interlaced fields coming out of the player when in 1080i mode. If the TV can not then it really is PAL only with a vengance :thud: .


----------



## khellandros66

I have heard there are issues with the latest firmware, so this is no suprise. I think they added too much or wasn't fully tested. 

A friend of mine complained that BD-J discs took up to 5 mins :dontknow: to load I was like wow... Totally glad I picked my Panny player, however the PS3 is nice if you are a gamer. Over all I am glad these units drive the market for releasing more and more titles, cause no way in **** would I trust MS for Online-HD Stream and DRM. They are snakes in the grass waiting to strike you when you least expect it!

~Bobby


----------



## Guest

I got my 40GB PS3 yesterday from Bestbuy, connected it via HDMI to my 42" Vizio LCD TV (1080p) and I'm having the same problem FrozenFlare was describing when playing SpiderMan3. Excellent image on static scenes and not so good on motion. 

Since I bought this PS3 primarily as a blue-ray player I will be returning it to the store even though the problem is most likely with my TV. I'll just stick with DVDs for while. 

Once the blue-ray players come down in price and become mainstream I suspect a lot of people are going to discover that their Full-HD LCD TVs are not up to specs.


----------



## conchyjoe7

Just a suggestion, although Spiderman 3 is available as blue ray only...skip the title and try an HD-DVD player (believe me when I say there are many many titles that more than make up for no spidey 3) and see what happens. You just might be in for a very nice surprise! Just a suggestion since it seems you are still able to exchange your equipment, not an invitation to flames...

Thanks, and cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Guest

I have the same problem ... i have the 47" LG LB2RF.
And 60GB US version PS3.

When fast movement or many changes on screen, it lags..
I wondered if it was the HDMI Cable, and I will try and change it..

But more people have this problem, I will try and check with other blu-ray players soon.


----------



## Guest

I found a solution.. somebody plz pvt msg FrozenFlare that he might try to go to settings on your PS3 :

Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD 1080p 24Hz Output (HDMI) > OFF

This worked for me :yay:


----------



## tonyvdb

KriZBlack said:


> Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD 1080p 24Hz Output (HDMI) > OFF
> This worked for me :yay:


By doing this you are disabling the 1080p output of the PS3.
The problems mentioned above with shuddering of the video in 1080p 24 is because some 1080p displays are not "true" 1080p displays and they do not properly accept a 1080p24 input You need to send the display a 1080i signal and let the display convert it to 1080p This is a well documented issue with older 1080p displays.


----------



## Guest

KriZBlack said:


> I found a solution.. somebody plz pvt msg FrozenFlare that he might try to go to settings on your PS3 :
> 
> Settings > BD/DVD Settings > BD 1080p 24Hz Output (HDMI) > OFF
> 
> This worked for me :yay:


Complete genius!!! It totally worked! Thank you tons for posting the solution here. :jump:

Lisa


----------



## atledreier

Actually he's disabling the 24Hz output. Most 1080p sets have no issues with [email protected] I'm guessing if dianatkhah78 disabled the incredibly poor 100Hz of the tv it would be fine.


----------



## Guest

Hi (my 1st post, just joined)

What my experience sofar is with my setup:
Sony KDL46-x2000 (full 1080p and 8ms)
PS3 60Gb Connected with hdmi cable

Not really lag i notice ... but during some movies in 1080i (Deep Purple live at Montreux 2006) I see some "ghosting" effect. When the drummer is moving rapidly with his drum-sticks it looks like something can't follow his movement. it sometimes looks like he has 6 hands etc (hard to describe, but gamers know what I mean, or like you see a trail of the mouse-arrow on your screen during moving).
Dunno if it's interlaced related (if so, it's good the other side lost) or if it's just the recording.
Looks the same if I switch the screen to game mode.


----------



## bobgpsr

6TeacheR said:


> Dunno if it's interlaced related (if so, it's good the other side lost) or if it's just the recording.


Why? HD DVD does natively support interlaced, whereas Blu-ray does not.

That said, it is an interesting comment about the drummer's hands. I'll have to check out my Chicage/EWAF concert HD DVD again to see if I can see anything similar. Don't recall noticing anything funny.


----------

